# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  ee closing down

## eastender4eva

hey I am from the ee msg board that is closing down, this 1 seems even better! heya loz nd every1 from ee!   :Stick Out Tongue:  lvya all xxxxxxxxxx reply if i no ya jst 2 say hello! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  :Smile:

----------


## *JSW*

Hi there. It certainly is much better here! eastender4eva, please try not to use as much text talk it actually breasks the rules thanks! :Smile: 

JSW

----------


## ***sharon rules***

:Smile:  hi im from the eastenders message board

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

magnentatahoma


> hey I am from the ee msg board that is closing down, this 1 seems even better! heya loz nd every1 from ee!   lvya all xxxxxxxxxx reply if i no ya jst 2 say hello! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


hi eastender4eva i got on mate    :Big Grin:   it does seem better here but ive only just come on hope more people from the boards come here think im going to like it.  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

hi everyone! im from e/e message board too, im so gutted it has closed down because it was pretty cool

----------


## diesel

Hi all, Ive just joined today, took me a while to find this site as the bbc kept removing peoples threads when trying to explain where this is   :Mad:  
never mind got here in the end, just need to get more on here, looking great so far though already added ths to my favourites  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## emma

I hope more people join too!!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

ive just told them about here on the ee boards hope they listen hello diesel aswell i know what you mean and crazygirl

----------


## diesel

I keep flitering back and fore from here to the bbc, its exhausting lol, i will start redirecting people from the bbc site to this one anyway I can   :Confused:   :Big Grin:  (ps loving the faces)

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

yea ive just done a post so yea im flitering back and to aswell hope they join lets make them

----------


## emma

I am hoping that some people from the Holby and Casualty boards join!

----------


## diesel

It will be intresting to work out who is who, most of us will have renamed ourselves (i have), Its like a clean slate for all ha ha  :Embarrassment:

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

i havnt ive just not got the hearts what did you used to be

----------


## crazygirl

so here we are peeps on a message board before the e/e one shuts down how cool is that!! so now we all need to get the spoilers rolling in

----------


## emma

I agree we need spoilers! The Press Office spoilers are released on Friday aren't they?

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

i still dont get it why there closing the ee message boards down im trying to get people to come on here from there now i cant loose touch with them

----------


## crazygirl

thursday i think! i could be wrong but i thought it was thursday

----------


## Londoner

Hello everyone i have just joined up after the finding out that that they are closing the other one, thanks to the people who listed on the bbc message board where you guys have gone to, lets get some spoilers up and running!!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

hey lisa b so are you from the ee boards and spoilers and everything

----------


## diesel

> i havnt ive just not got the hearts what did you used to be


lollypop, just finished replying to you on the other board, this is getting confusing ha ha, starting to look forward to the other board going now so i can just talk on this one

----------


## diesel

> thursday i think! i could be wrong but i thought it was thursday


ill keep checking 
they change there days every week, used to be on wednesday at one point ha ha

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

so are you going to say farewell at 9.59 tomorow im really sad so when theyve gone.

----------


## diesel

I wonder if Shaun clarke or yasmin know yet   :Big Grin:

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

oh yea them oh god not shaun clarke didnt people moan at him by the way what were you called on there

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

ok you had me then diesel i didnt know you were lollypop im laughin me head off now

----------


## Londoner

Hello i.love.jake.4eva, yes i was on the other bb spolier board but i saw that you had all changed over to this so i thought what the hell, i would join too. xx

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

oh thank you so who were you on there??

----------


## diesel

> ok you had me then diesel i didnt know you were lollypop im laughin me head off now


lol, hell of a coinsidence you were asking to people who were infact the same person ha ha

----------


## melmarshall858

hi everyone will someone please post the press office spoilers here tomorrow (and every frida) as i cant get them   :Sad:  

does anyone know if tina will still post spoilers anywhere?

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

are you new from the ee boards and spoilers

----------


## crazygirl

> I wonder if Shaun clarke or yasmin know yet


i was thinking about yasmin and shaun clarke earlier on!! they or he or whatever has probably already signed up oh no god please help us!!!

----------


## diesel

lol, how pleased will shaun be he can start with a brand new username an nobody will know, well untill he starts telling us everyone is gay that is  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Londoner

Yes i am new from the ee boards i didn't leave lots of messages on the other board, but i did read everyones and check the latest spoilers! My old user name is the same as the one i have now, so i am not shaun clark, (where is he!!!)

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah i joined as soon as i could get the address i am from the drame spoilers board.

this one seems good though.

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

well well soon find out where he is how dare he call  jake gay hes every womens dream not shaun clark i mean jake

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

what were you called before or are you the same name

----------


## crazygirl

> well well soon find out where he is how dare he call  jake gay hes every womens dream not shaun clark i mean jake


but isnt jake gay in real life sure i read something about it on digital spy

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

no dannys gay in real life

----------


## crazygirl

which ones jake and which ones danny i always get them mixed up i will go to the e/e website and check them out!!

----------


## melmarshall858

i have the same name as the drama board

----------


## crazygirl

ok ive been to check them out and i keep getting them mixed up your right dannys gay in real life!

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

honest he is jake the sexy one lol

----------


## Louise McArthey

Hellllo everybody - ive finally made it over from the bbc board!  It does look quite impressive on here.....  :Smile:

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

its really good honest you dont just have to talk spoilers aswell theres general chat aswell

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

;) its really cool on here   :Cool:  hope more people come from the ee boards   :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gemmajen

Hi everyone  :Smile:  

I read about this site on the BBC Naughtyboards and decided to join.
By the way, I do agree with you that Jake is sexy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## diesel

oooohhhh i like the picture by your name how do i get one of them?  :Confused:

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

go to avatars and edit them

----------


## diesel

nice one, thanks

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

all the pics from the side have gone why??

----------


## diesel

poo, i just found my picture, didnt even get to try it out and it disapeared  :Sad:

----------


## Gemmajen

My pic now disappered too  :EEK!:

----------


## ally269

I am so glad i've found this board. With the Eastenders board closing its good to know I can still get spoilers and gossip.  :Smile:

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

why who were you on ee boards

----------


## [email protected]

Hi ya im from da EE message boards katie.x.x.x

----------


## true.moon

hi i am from the boards too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rach33

I'm from the EE board and this is so much better

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

i remember you joel beckett lover im loving him 2

----------


## Rach33

Hi I think I remember you 2 and he is definately brightening up EE for me hope he's here to stay

----------


## emma

I hope all the Moons are here to stay!

----------


## Bigeyes23

I'm here too! from ee message board! liking it here in my new home so far  :Smile:

----------


## emma

Welcome! Glad you like your new home!

----------


## Bigeyes23

Ahh thanks  :Smile:

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

> I'm here too! from ee message board! liking it here in my new home so far


what was your name on the bbc boards hi by the way  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Bigeyes23

it was bigeyes22, but as im now 23 i changed it  :Smile:

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

oh cool were you on the drama boards and ee boards

----------


## Bigeyes23

Yes mostly the ee boards to be honest, such an addict!! So where are all the others gone? Afew have come here but have alot of people gone to digital spy? or the other one, um uk soap forum?

----------


## ~Sooz~

> I'm here too! from ee message board! liking it here in my new home so far


Hi - there's a good atmosphere on here!  Hope you keep on enjoying it!

----------

